# The Thinking Dog



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Has anyone read it? Feedback??

http://dogwise.com/ItemDetails.cfm?ID=DTB1049


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

It arrived yesterday and I am about 50 pages into it. It's awesome!!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

It sounds interesting - looking forward to a full review. Thanks


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I just bought this book and waiting for it to be deliered. Glad to hear that you are enjoying it.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I think I will buy it and read it while I am over in Iraq. It will give me some more great ideas for my very creative Havoc!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

It was amazing - a "can't put down" book. If you used to train (or are training) with force based methods, this book will make you think twice. It does not work for Gracie and now I am learning why. What a difference in her behavior and attitude since changing our views to positive training and being more positive in general with her. It's a great read. Highly recommended.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Cool--my library has it! Will pick it up today!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MaryWI just bought this book and waiting for it to be deliered. Glad to hear that you are enjoying it.


I'm still waiting for this book. I hope it arrives soon I want to take it on vacation next week. 

I love hearing when someone can't put it down. Makes me want to read it all the more. lol.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm half way though. I've been reading this on my vacation and enjoying the concepts.

I realize now that there is a difference between Clicker Training and Training with a Clicker. I was Training with a Clicker before, and using it as a marker.

I would love to go to a Clicker Training Class.


----------

